# How tight should your Full Face Helmet fit?



## Thrasher (Jun 18, 2005)

Hi, I was just out looking at a few Full face helmets today and was wondering how they should fit? I tried on a Small Giro Remedy and Medium Fox Rampage. The Giro was way to small and the fox fit me but felt kind of tight. I guess it supposed to be pretty tight on your cheek bones so this the Fox was probably a good fit? I'm going to one more shop tomorrow to check out a few more. I was going to check on some sixsixone's and a few others. The Fox seemed pretty decent so I might end up with that one. I just want better protective gear before I hit the resorts up next weekend. :thumbsup:


----------



## TLL (Apr 28, 2008)

It should fit tight on your cheek bones, and you should not have a lot of movement when the helmet is snug in place.

See this link for some fit info.

http://www.tactics.com/sizing/giro


----------



## be350ka (Dec 17, 2004)

When it is on your head with the chin strap cranked down, try to move it. If it moves "on" your head then it is probably too big. If it moves with the skin on your head, you are all set up. 

Remember, after a little while the padding in the helmet will break in and the helmet will loosen up slightly.


----------



## Thrasher (Jun 18, 2005)

Cool. Thanks for that info guys.


----------



## TNC (Jan 21, 2004)

You'd be better served by posting this on the DH/FR forum. Your mention of resort use sounds more like a dedicated DH/FR helmet. Now if you're not really going to be riding the hardcore stuff at a resort but just more aggressive trail use, then you have more options. It mainly boils down to how much hard pedaling and/or climbing you're going to do and in what temps.


----------

